# Buying a goat - what questions to ask the breeder?



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

I looked at a new goat today, a Nigerian dwarf doe born 2017. My plan is to add a doe that has been milked before so it will be a little easier for me who is a beginner to get started. I have two yearlings from before, one doe and one wether. I only want to milk as a hobby, very small scale. I'm not interested in shows or milk tests.

I think that the goat I looked at today looked great, but while I visited the breeder I realized that I wasn't sure what to ask the breeder about.

Here's is what I know:
The breeder is dispersing her herd. The goat I looked at is the only one left. From her website I've gathered that she's been doing shows and milk tests with successful results.

The doe is registered and was bred last year, and had 3 kids. The first kid was breach but it turned out alright with the breeder's help. Last year she was machine milked. This year the doe was not bred, I think the breeder said that she knew she was scalling down and only bred one of her goats.

The doe looked was a bit shy but seemed healthy and happy, just a tiny bit fat. She has a nice thick coat and good feet. She has normal size teats, not excellent but not micro either. She happily jumped up on a milking stand and left me lift her feet and touch her teats. She was missing some hair near one of her eyes but not the other. The beer said that they had pink eye in the herd a while back and then put an ointment in her eye. The breeder also said that spring time is lice time, so possibly it could be that. I didn't see this hairlessness on the other goats. Maybe this one goat got extra itchy during the pink eye?

I like the breeder a lot and felt that she was knowledgeable.

Is there anything else I should ask?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does she test for CAE? Why is this the last goat left? Does she test for CL? Ever had any abscesses in the herd? I'm sure others will have many more suggestions. 

I never used to be suspicious of people, but I got burned a couple of times by "reputable breeders". I'm sure the owner is probably really nice, but you don't want to bring home a goat that will ruin your herd and cause you hardship.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Does she test for CAE? Why is this the last goat left? Does she test for CL? Ever had any abscesses in the herd? I'm sure others will have many more suggestions.
> 
> I never used to be suspicious of people, but I got burned a couple of times by "reputable breeders". I'm sure the owner is probably really nice, but you don't want to bring home a goat that will ruin your herd and cause you hardship.


Good questions, thank you! I found the information about the testing on the breeder's website: "All adult were tested August 2016 for CAE, CL, and Johne's."

I don't know anything about abscesses, what problem could those indicate in a herd?

For some reason it feels difficult to ask why this specific goat is the last one, I'm not sure why I feel that way. It must be hard dispersing your herd and I don't want to be insensitive. I'll try to get over it and ask.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck! A question to ask yourself: What will you do with the surplus kids, who must get born to start a lactation for you?


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Good luck! A question to ask yourself: What will you do with the surplus kids, who must get born to start a lactation for you?


A very good question! The breeder said that her herd averaged 3 kids per doe, and my long term goal would be to have 2 does to milk which means 6 kids (+/-2...) to find new homes for each summer.

Fortunately, Oregon seems to have a good market for Nigerian dwarf goats. I've asked the first breeder that I bought my two first goats from, and they actually have a wait list for their little herd (three pregnant does). When I look at the local websites, I haven't seen many ads from people who got pets goats and then want to get rid of them when they are grown up and not so cute any longer, and I hope that is an indication that I will be able to find good long term homes for the kids.

There is also the possibility of processing them for meat, I guess, but since Nigerians are primarily bred for dairy and I don't think you get that much meat of them. If I could find someone that process miniature goats at a reasonable cost that could be an option, but I don't think I'd be up for doing it myself. My first goal would be for them to be sold to people like me who want backyard goats for dairy, brush control and as pets.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good you have thought of it. You seem to have a plan! ("That is excellent, Stickan!") To do it yourself takes a lot, both emotionally and learning. And work, on the day. But yum-yum, very tasty when cooked!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Good you have thought of it. You seem to have a plan! ("That is excellent, Stickan!") To do it yourself takes a lot, both emotionally and learning. And work, on the day. But yum-yum, very tasty when cooked!


(highfive)

Love those movies...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Anna by the forest said:


> (highfive)
> 
> Love those movies...


Shall we explain to our foreign friends?  Or shall we say "We do not bother about them!", petting a shoe?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

When was her last tests for cae cl and jhonnes. Do you test yours? If her last one was more than six monts ao i would have it done before i brought her home. You can offer the lady a small refundable deposit to hold her. Refundable meanin if the goat comes positive on any of those thre she goves it back and you dont take the goat. Unless those things do not bother you. Havin just put my lovey girl down this week i am never playin this game ever again. ;(.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

The breeder will provide a bio screen test for CAE, CL and Johnne's. I should test my own goats though... Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> When was her last tests for cae cl and jhonnes. Do you test yours? If her last one was more than six monts ao i would have it done before i brought her home. You can offer the lady a small refundable deposit to hold her. Refundable meanin if the goat comes positive on any of those thre she goves it back and you dont take the goat. Unless those things do not bother you. Havin just put my lovey girl down this week i am never playin this game ever again. ;(.


I'm so very sorry to hear about your goat! Thank you for sharing, and I've decided to get my goats tested as well. We learn as we go... <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Anna by the forest said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear about your goat! Thank you for sharing, and I've decided to get my goats tested as well. We learn as we go... <3


We do learn as we go. . It can be easy learnin. Crash course learnin. Or just plain ole shitty learnin.

I think as humans we want to trust others. That is where the hardest lessons are sometimes learned.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> We do learn as we go. . It can be easy learnin. Crash course learnin. Or just plain ole shitty learnin.
> 
> I think as humans we want to trust others. That is where the hardest lessons are sometimes learned.


All too true. Although I have found that ignorance is more often the case rather than people being deceitful on purpose. I feel it's up to me to me to do due diligence.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

I'm very grateful for this forum where people are willing to share what they learned from their own mistakes. That's proof of a really good person, in my book. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> We do learn as we go. . It can be easy learnin. Crash course learnin. Or just plain ole shitty learnin.
> 
> I think as humans *we want to trust others*. That is where the hardest lessons are sometimes learned.


Too true ...


----------

